# South Bend VFD Installation Videos!



## HMF (Dec 7, 2010)

Part I

[video=youtube;llTO2X-jOIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llTO2X-jOIA[/video]

Part II

[video=youtube;FsR_VuPTB8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsR_VuPTB8k[/video]

Part III

[video=youtube;QZNg-4D4DFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZNg-4D4DFM[/video]

CVMikeRay's Channel:

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/cvmikeray2?feature=mhsn#p/a/u/0/QZNg-4D4DFM[/video]


----------

